
More Than 500 Blockchain Hackers to Battle for a $50,000 Prize - compil3r
https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/500-blockchain-hackers-battle-50000-prize/
======
Tadlos
I am curious who is sponsoring them, it looks like an interesting project.

~~~
compil3r
I didn't see any sponsors on their website, but there are some logos in their
promotional material. As far as I remember they had Augur, the Ethereum based
prediction market on there. Also, Jack, Augur's founder is on the judge list.

~~~
HairyGing3r
Also Joe from Consensys is on the judge list. I think they may be sponsoring
the event too.

------
merkleme
Now this, if done right, could accelerate the blockchain ecosystem. Some of
the ideas mentioned in the article will be great if they make it to fruition -
peer to peer insurance and a global water ledger!

~~~
compil3r
What's a good one? I don't really feel like reading 170 of them ;/

~~~
merkleme
I just went to their 'ideas' page - they actually have 175, I only read the
first few and 2 looked very promising: Journalism trust system & Peacemaker
Unated Nations 2.0 Cool stuff. I'll keep my eye on them

------
Stephen_T
Interesting, it's not Blockchain specific, but the article seems to be pushing
the crypto scene.

~~~
compil3r
I think the case here is for a Blockchain company trying to break out of the
cryptocurrency chains.

